# 2nd two man limit



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Couldn't resist so I had to go back last night. Ended up losing a light right at the beginning of the night so we had to fish on one. Luckily the water was super clear. We ended up with 19.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Filets?


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

Where were you fishing? I would love to go out and get some of that flounder. It is the only fish my wife will eat and she loves it!
I will probably need to go out with someone to be safe.
Thanks
Joe


----------



## mdmack (Mar 23, 2011)

where are you located? Pcola? PC? Navarre? Destin? Orange beach? Perdido?


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Panama city


----------



## mdmack (Mar 23, 2011)

10-4, I was hoping for pensacola ha


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Found this also. 750 ss


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice mess of fish, congrats


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice mess !!! The water is so dirty around here it's not worth splashing the boat.


----------



## 9/0 (Feb 16, 2014)

If u need a extra this weekend let me know


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess of fish ,to bad the rod and reel weren't in better shape


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

flounderslayerman said:


> Nice mess !!! The water is so dirty around here it's not worth splashing the boat.


Gotta get in that clean gulf water.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice photos. Lots of good eating there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Scruggspc said:


> Gotta get in that clean gulf water.


Hell even the Gulf over this way is dirty. We need that late spring drought to kick in so everything will clear up.:yes:


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

I hear you Marc, going through withdrawals and Donna is telling me I have to go. Please go, Don't you want to go.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

bamafan611 said:


> I hear you Marc, going through withdrawals and Donna is telling me I have to go. Please go, Don't you want to go.



Just go man. I went out for a few on Monday night and stuck five before the genny crapped out on me.


----------

